# O/T Need A Hug



## Zee (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Guys !!

I could really do with a little support.

I have just got off the phone with my dad. My gran passed away this morning.

I don't know what to do. I feel lost and alone.

:bigtears:


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Sep 1, 2005)

I am so sorry. You can get a hug from me.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh Honey, 

I'm so very sorry. You give so much to us and it's so upsetting to be far away and not there for you. 

Your grandmother is at peace now. You'll feel her intime. Stay aware of the signs that she sends.Coincidence will be her way of being there for you.

:sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 1, 2005)

oh Zee!! I am so sorry! {{{{{{{{Zee}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 1, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. *hugs* Wish there wassomething I could to do help. No matter what, no matter how long shelived, it still hurts. I just lost both of my grandmothers, so I knowhow you're feeling right now. If you need to talk, let me know.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Zee. I wish I could do something.

We'll be praying for you and your family.

Laura


----------



## Shuu (Sep 1, 2005)

:hug:


----------



## Zee (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you all !!

It means great deal.

I'm still trying to get over the shock. Its only been like 20-30 mins since I was told.

With my sister not speaking to me at the moment, it is nice to know I have a 2nd family here, and that's mean alot to me.

:hearts:


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry ... ((((((((((((( HUGS)))))))))))):sad: All my sympathy...


----------



## Dwarf lover (Sep 1, 2005)

im sorry for yourloss


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2005)

Aw (((((((((((((((((((Zee)))))))))))))))))))))))))) wish I was closer hon , 

I am so sorry Remeber the Sparkle .


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 1, 2005)

So sorry......Sending a big virtual hug your way!


----------



## northerndancer (Sep 1, 2005)

To Zee

Sorry to read of your bad news.

Sending sympathy and condolences from me and the bunnies.

:rose:

Liz, Flora and Northern Dancer


----------



## JimD (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry .

Prayers, good thoughts, and hugs sent.

~Jim


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Zara- dad just called me and told me to go on the forum. Im sorry hon. If you need to talk u can call me!!

*huggles*

-Danielle


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh Zee I'm so sorry. The bond betweengrandparents and grandchildren can be so strong. I bet you aredevastated. I'm so sorry. I'm here if you want to chat. If you ever useMSN I can give you my username. You can also PM me too.

Sending you a hug, along with love and prayers.

ray:

Vickie


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry. I know howvery hard it is to lose the ones we love. If you needanything, you have my e-mail and my yahoo messenger. I'll pmyou my phone number, although I know it's majorly long distance.

:tears2: :kiss:

Lots of Love,

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry Zee, i lost my grandma last year soi know how you feel. Me and my bunnies send you hugs and you shouldknow they don't just let anyone hug them! :hug:We're always here foryou.


----------



## Zee (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm so overwhelmed by the PM's and messages you have all written. I'm in tears as I read all your messages of support.

Thank you all sooooo much from the bottom of my heart.

It means a great deal to me.

I'm speechless.

~Zara


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 1, 2005)

:kiss:

big hug from me and Rue and Kweli!

Nicole


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh Zee, I am so sorry about your loss.
:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2005)

Zee, I am so sorry about your Gran. It is sohard, especially when you live a distance away. I will be thinking ofyou, and I'm here if you need to talk.

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am really sorry about your loss .We have had so many deaths recently it is unbareable. And it makes merealise how special my family and boyfriend are to me. Since i only getto see my boyfriend once a week as he lives 2 hours away from me. Timeis ticking away and it just makes you sad that you cant be with them. 

My uncle was 92 last month, and he fell over in his bathroom a weekafter and had to go to hospital. He use to come over to my house everyholidays and we use to spend every day together. He cant get very farnow and i hardly ever get to see him. Its upsetting that one day hewill be gone. And i will not be with him the last days of his life. Whydoes the world have to be so big? :rainbow:


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, I know how it is to lose a grandparent, it is absolutely horrible. Here is a big hug from me :hug:


:tears2:So sorry for your loss


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your lost Zee. I lost mygrandmother a year and half ago and I am going through the same thingwith my sister not talking to me mucheither.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2005)

I am sorry Zara. Our sympathy andcondolences to you and your family. I hope you and yoursister can make amends. Life is too short.

Rainbows! :rose:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry Zee...I'm actually going to my grandmother's funeral on Sunday. 

Big hugs and much love from me and Stanley. :angel:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 2, 2005)

Thinking of you, Zee. 





-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that I will pray for peace and comfort for you and your family.

~Amy


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 2, 2005)

So sorry about your loss. ink iris:


----------



## Lissa (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. *big hug*


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2005)

ray:


----------



## onnie (Sep 2, 2005)

Ohhh Zee'i'm so very sorry'hugs sent your way at this sad timeinkpansy:


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh, Zee! I am so sorry! Hugs from me and the buns!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Sep 2, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thinking of you, Zee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, Hun, hope you are ok.

:hug:

Vickie


----------



## Zee (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi !!

I'm feeling a little better today, but still do not feel great.

I took a bit of time out today and went to my friends.

It did help somewhat.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 2, 2005)

That's goodZee.


----------



## bluebird (Sep 6, 2005)

im soo sorry about your grandmother.bluebird


----------

